# Button verändern



## belanna (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit ein onmouseover auf HTML zu kreieren, so dass der Button sich nach dem Anklicken verändert und auch so bleibt und somit zeigt - hier war ich schon -.
Ich kann leider nichts passendes finden. Nur normale Mouseover wo sich der Button verändert und dann wieder in seine ursprungsform zurückgeht.

Danke
Bela


----------



## Kyrius (16. Februar 2005)

in deinen gefundenen Codes steckt ein Teil drin der "Mousedown" o.ä. heißt. Den entfernen


----------



## belanna (16. Februar 2005)

Irgendwie verstehe ich jetzt nicht, was das mit meinen Buttons zu tun hat.
Mal angenommen der Button ist gelb, wenn man ihn anklickt wird er grün und bleibt grün. Dafür brauche ich einen code. Möglichst HTML.
Geht das überhaupt oder nur mit JS?


----------



## Kyrius (16. Februar 2005)

*sigh* zeig mal deinen Button so wie er im Moment ist (mit Farbwechsel, wenn die Maus wieder runterflutscht). Bitte kein Bild zeigen und keine 2000 Zeilencodes.

Nur den Header, falls JS drin ist 
und nur den Button + - 5 Zeilen drum herum


----------



## belanna (16. Februar 2005)

Im Moment passiert noch gar nichts. Ich habe noch nicht mal einen Ansatz.


----------



## daddz (16. Februar 2005)

Das ist natürlich schlecht. Aber mit JS müsste das wunderbar funktionieren
Gibt es bei einem Button nicht auch ":visited" ? Dann könnte man nämlich im Style dann die Farbe grün dafür definieren!

greetz
daddz


----------



## belanna (16. Februar 2005)

Also das hier habe ich.

Aber da wechseln sich die Buttons beim Mouseover nur ab

<img src="../grafik/pfeil.gif" width="150" height="50" border="0" alt="" onMouseOver="merke=this.src;this.src='../grafik/pfeil2.gif';" onMouseOut="this.src=merke;">

das funktionert auch. Soll aber so bleiben und nicht wieder zurückgehen, wenn ich die Maus vom Button nehme.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (16. Februar 2005)

... nimm das "onMouseOut" raus. 

Gruß
.


----------



## Kyrius (17. Februar 2005)

was habe ich den ganz zu Anfang gesagt?   War doch mein Reden...


----------



## belanna (17. Februar 2005)

'tschuldigung. Dein Leitspruch hat mich irritiert


----------



## Tobias Menzel (17. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in deinen gefundenen Codes steckt ein Teil drin der "Mousedown" o.ä. heißt.





			
				Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was habe ich den ganz zu Anfang gesagt?


Weil MouseDown und onMouseOut eben doch nicht ganz das Gleiche ist, habe ich das nochmal erwähnt. 

Gruß
.


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

ich wusste, dass irgendwer so pingelig sein wird 



> in deinen gefundenen Codes steckt ein Teil drin der "Mousedown" *o.ä.* heißt. Den entfernen



man betone *oder ähnliches*


----------



## Tobias Menzel (18. Februar 2005)

Ja, manchmal zähle ich gern ein paar Erbsen  ;-) 
.


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

hats aber Recht  Nur wusste ich in dem Augenblick nicht mehr, wie die genaue Bezeichnung war.


----------

